# Wyndham Santa Barbara 2 bedroom Nov 20-Nov 27



## bruin1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Unit 703  Come spend Thanksgiving week in sunny Florida
at a great price. $700.00 for the week.


----------



## silentg (Oct 21, 2015)

How much are you asking?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2015)

Please add the price to your Ad by clicking EDIT at the bottom of your post.  *Per forum rules, the maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2015)

MFs for that unit is over $1075. Bargain!.

It is a SOUTH FACING UNIT ... over the pool.


----------



## bruin1 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara 2 bedroom $700.00 Nov 20-27*

Thanksgiving week-Unit 703


----------



## bruin1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanksgiving Week! Great price! Still available.


----------



## bruin1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Still available! 
$675.00 for the week.


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Thanksgiving week-Reduced $600.00 Nov-20-27 -2 bedroom*

Great price! Across the street from the beach. Great way to spend Thanksgiving.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 1, 2015)

if I hadn't exchanged for this week elsewhere, I would take you up on it.  It is a nice place, and you can catch a bus to Fort Lauderdale for the day right outside the resort.


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 1, 2015)

I know I wish we could use it! Roomy 2 bedroom at a great location.


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara 2 bedroom Nov 20-27-Negotiable -Thanksgiving Week*

Priced at $600.00 for the week! This is negotiable


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Need to rent so if interested please make an offer.


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Still available! Price negotiable.


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara 2 bedroom $550.00 Nov 20-27-Thanksgiving week*

Still available


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 5, 2015)

still available


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Great deal for Thanksgiving break! Negotiable!


----------



## bruin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Reduced to $500.00 for the week!*

A deal for Thanksgiving week!


----------

